# Java Rechtschreibprüfung



## letdoch (14. Dez 2009)

Hi ich hab mal eine Frage:

gibt es abgesehen von Hunspell eine praktikable, legale und kostenfrei Methode seine Texte, die man z.B. in ein Textarray schreib, zu kontrollieren?

Hunspell wäre echt optimal. Läuft allerdings nicht auf Windows 7(wobei das glaube noch egal ist) und schon gar nicht unter Windows 7 64 bit.

Danke


----------



## faetzminator (14. Dez 2009)

Wenn ich nach "java spell checker" google, dann kriege ich massenhaft Ergebnisse. Z.B. an erster Stelle http://jazzy.sourceforge.net/, dann Suggester Spellcheck - Spell Checking Java library, später [...]. Was passt bei diesen Projekten nicht?


----------



## letdoch (14. Dez 2009)

gegen die haben, habe ich nichts xD

tatsächlich hätte ich mehr zeit in die eigene such stecken können. Aber manchmal sieht man den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht. Ich werde die Links mal ausprobieren. Danke


----------

